# Excessive strobe lighting on vehicles



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

So I'm on several discussion groups on Facebook, and a topic that frequently comes up with lots of photos and videos is emergency lighting. Some of theses guys setups are ridiculous! Am I the only one out there that doesn't have their truck lit up like a Christmas tree? Seriously some of these jokers have to have more money into their lighting setups than the truck costs. 

And so many of them say they run them on the road traveling from site to site. Is this common practice? I understand that some states require it. 

Also, there is discussion about auxiliary reverse lights. Does everyone have them wired to their regular reverse lights, or on a switch?

Just asking here as there is a much higher proportion of, in my opinion, professionals on this site.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

There are a lot of yahoos and hot doggers out there. A lot of strobes do not bother me. What bothers me is when they(private plow guys) run them when on the road. I know it is against the law here and I guess the cops don't care.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

We have the same idiots here in MN. Other drivers will get desensitized if all they see is orange flashing lights every time it snows. ( especially driving down the roads )


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

1 magnet strobe here and reverse lights on a switch. Been doing it that way for umm, around 22yrs now. But I am by no means a professional.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have light bars and strobes on my trucks.

I run them only on private property, as it is against the law to do otherwise, and only run them when necessary (when there is traffic...sometimes when I plow no one is around).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

This has been discussed ad nauseum here on PS. I don't remember the thread, but I (believe it or not) ticked a few people off telling them they were stupid running them on the roads. 

Also, studies have shown more lights equal moth to the flame. Target fixation. Whatever you want to call it. I do my best to have all trucks have warning lights visible from 360° so on salt trucks I generally have more than 1 warning light. That's it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I run my service lighting when needed, I personally have my back floods on a switch not by choice I use federal with take downs installed backwards so the take down serves in place of back floods. If you see me traveling with light bar on I forgot to turn it off. No you do not have to have a Christmas tree. Spending money to be a hot dog makes no sense to me.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

States only require a Amber waring light to be illuminated
When actively engaged in snow removal.

This does not mean you can have it on traveling to the next site
While on the public streets. 
You can be ticketed for this.

But you can run whatever makes you happy on private property.

Facebook, well if you read it there it has to be true.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Also what these idiots don't realize is when they have that many lights, the people in the parking lot with them can now only see lights and not the truck. They can't see if his reverse lights are on and backing up, if his wheels are turned, ect. Same issue I have with regular cars with headlights so bright that you cannot see the turn signals and you loose the ability to anticipate them making a left turn across your lanes.

All I have is a light bar on my backrack, two surface mount strobes on my bumper for when I'm backing into a street or along a building, and my aux lights are wired to a switch because I rarely use them.

One thing I am going to add are running lights along my rocker panels because when you are sideways in a street at night there isn't a lot for other motorists to notice.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a lot of lighting on my truck but everything has its use. I actually prefer to plow without using it.
There's a mini bar on the dump bed with separate switched Amber and blue, 2 Amber front grill, 2 Amber back that wig wig and are tied into the truck hazards that now wig wag also, 4 back up lights tied into reverse only so I don't leave them on accidentally, and a salter light that only comes on when the salter is running.
The grill and back ambers only get used doing roadside work in the summer, or when I was plowing/salting town roads. Other wise it's just the mini bar, most of the time I run without using anything, I do have quite a few drives that exit into 50 mph zones so the mini bar gets used when traffic is heavy.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2114131 said:


> This has been discussed ad nauseum here on PS. I don't remember the thread, but I (believe it or not) ticked a few people off telling them they were stupid running them on the roads.
> 
> Also, studies have shown more lights equal moth to the flame. Target fixation. Whatever you want to call it. I do my best to have all trucks have warning lights visible from 360° so on salt trucks I generally have more than 1 warning light. That's it.


Sorry, never have seen the discussions.

I used to run them from the minute I left the shop when I was young(er) and dumb(er). Then one day I almost got T- boned because of them.

If you see me with strobes on on a public roadway, there's one of 4 situations going on:
1. Extremely poor visibility, i.e. Whiteout. There are weather conditions where I feel it's safer for me and others to have them in. Very few and far between. 
2. I've stopped in an area you wouldn't expect me to be stopped. Think flagger in the road, have come upon an accident, etc. 
3. I'm within 50 feet of entering or leaving a clients property.
And 
4. I was distracted and forgot to turn them off and haven't yet realized it, though it usually doesn't take very long to realize it.

My pickups and older dumps have a single light on the roof/headache rack/back rack. My newer dumps have 8 LED strobes per truck, 2 per side.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a magnetic Amber LED mini bar on top of the truck. I run it when plowing on site only unless I forget to turn it off. Been thinking of some reverse auxiliary lighting but don't have any yet. My back up camera on the truck sees pretty good with the stock reverse lights. I always run the amber bar day or night when actively plowing snow. That way if something happens they can't say you weren't attempting to provide warning. We have a large homeless population here and they can be anywhere. Every year they find at least one of them that got plowed into a snow bank by a city plow rig once it starts to melt.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

I've got a rotating amber beacon on my roof i usually leave it on the whole time and backup lights tied into my reverse lights.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I like lights, but agree some guys have more money then brains.. I run my floods on a switch (so I can flash tailgaters) lmao... 1 rotating amber on dump box, 1 blue surface mount on each side of the salters rear corners for motorists to see when backing out onto a road way.. our pickup has hideaways and a magnet on roof all blue... we never run any on the road unless we are stopped doing roadside work


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Last night I thought I was at a 4th of july celebration! 3am,I saw some of the most outlandish light displays,wish I had time to take some pics lol.Dozens of strobes,led spot/flood lights aiming front and rear,crazy migraine inducing flash patterns.The local chapter of UFO club for nerds was called out for possible alien invasion! These knuckleheads made the tow truck guys look tame !I didn't even have my 15 yr old rotating beacon on,forgot where I put it.I guess I'm old school,showing my age,I bought new plows,sander and snowblowers this year,guess I need to get my priorities straight.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Driving dark country roads during snow storm I leave my mini LED light bar on so the people who drive down the middle of the road get the message there is a big wide hunk of metal headed their way (in other words, stay on your side of road). Besides that, it's only on when plow is operation.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

My 08 f250 has a led light bar on the back rack. The switch was wired to the dash in a spot where it got hit often when shifting. The switch was similar to a light switch but about 1.5 inches long. I was stopped on New Year's Eve day this year by the state police and given a warning for driving on the road with it on. The switch was on the back burner of my to do list but quickly got moved up the list. We installed a rocker switch that is much less likely to hit while shifting. Even found a switch with a light when on. Now I know for sure. My F450 has the lighted up fitter switches and I find that I hit those every time I grab my drink from the drink holder. At least they are light when on. We try to only use the lights on lots or backing onto roads and if we are stopped loading or unloading a skid on the road.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Snow tracker;2114192 said:


> My 08 f250 has a led light bar on the back rack. The switch was wired to the dash in a spot where it got hit often when shifting. The switch was similar to a light switch but about 1.5 inches long. I was stopped on New Year's Eve day this year by the state police and given a warning for driving on the road with it on. The switch was on the back burner of my to do list but quickly got moved up the list. We installed a rocker switch that is much less likely to hit while shifting. Even found a switch with a light when on. Now I know for sure. My F450 has the lighted up fitter switches and I find that I hit those every time I grab my drink from the drink holder. At least they are light when on. We try to only use the lights on lots or backing onto roads and if we are stopped loading or unloading a skid on the road.


Why not add the upfitters to the 08 as well?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NThill93;2114167 said:


> I've got a rotating amber beacon on my roof i usually leave it on the whole time.


Ok, why?......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Excessive blinky lights aren't seen mulch on commercial plow rigs around me. some guys will run a mini Wheelan light bar but most have a single strobe.
I run a single ECCO mini strobe on the headache rack and have "2" 4" round LED lights on the same switch that are mounted to the spreader pointing towards the ground for backup lights and to see what I'm spreading. I may have $100.00 into them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My favoritest are the guys doing 1 driveway, 3 miles from town, running their warning light. I'm doing a private drive and 10 driveways next door and only use my backup light.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Last I knew PA doesn't require anything. Amber is just a warning/courtesy light, not a light people need to yield to. There's a company here that goes nuts with lights and uses them on public roads and if your behind it your simply blinded. I think multiple lights cause more of a hazard. Our PennDOT trucks have 2 rear leds on the back of the dumps and an overhead led mini bar that are so fing bright you cant be within 1/8th of a mile or better or your blinded. IMO, an overhead light on the roof and maybe an led on each side of the bed in the rear is about perfect.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2114217 said:


> My favoritest are the guys doing 1 driveway, 3 miles from town, running their warning light. I'm doing a private drive and 10 driveways next door and only use my backup light.


I don't turn on the blinky light for resi's, I only use them on commercial properties where there's butthats around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161395&highlight=warning+lights

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145970&highlight=warning+lights


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I can only think of one time I know of in my area that you were "allowed" to run warning lights in transit. That was when we did rally routes for the municipalities that we serviced plowing the culdesacs and non arterial roads, we were required to a minimum of a roof mounted beacon that was visible 360 degrees. 

I have always had hideaway strobes in my trucks, they are not as much meant for plowing as summer work that required you to be in the roadway and using the truck as a form of a line of defense to block a car from workers.

I cannot stand the front strobes bouncing off the plow all night and would typically only run rear facing strobes plowing in high traffic areas.

Additional reverse lights are all on only in reverse.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

BUFF;2114232 said:


> I don't turn on the blinky light for resi's, I only use them on commercial properties where there's butthats around.


See now I use and tell my guys to use them on residentials, only because I want any and all proof we were there lol. Maybe if they hear the thud of the plow and the amber light they might put two and two together that we were there.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Backup lights on a switch only for me. Also dont really use those unless I have to and not when backing towards houses as those suckers are so bright


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I prefer the "stealth mode".Turn off all my lights,running headlights,no interior lights.Run silent, run deep. I'm all but invisible,invincible.Under a post storm full moon its simply surrealistic. I'm at one with nature,not fighting it,becoming it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;2114257 said:


> I prefer the "stealth mode".Turn off all my lights,running headlights,no interior lights.Run silent, run deep. I'm all but invisible,invincible.Under a post storm full moon its simply surrealistic. I'm at one with nature,not fighting it,becoming it.


Cannonball Run Jackie Chanmobile?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2114292 said:


> Cannonball Run Jackie Chanmobile?


Plowed to 5 am,2 hrs sleep after a post storm beer and leftover super bowl snacks,I'm in silly/stupid/philosopher,bad poet mode.Roses are red ...........


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

leigh;2114187 said:


> Last night I thought I was at a 4th of july celebration! 3am,I saw some of the most outlandish light displays,wish I had time to take some pics lol.Dozens of strobes,led spot/flood lights aiming front and rear,crazy migraine inducing flash patterns.The local chapter of UFO club for nerds was called out for possible alien invasion! These knuckleheads made the tow truck guys look tame !I didn't even have my 15 yr old rotating beacon on,forgot where I put it.I guess I'm old school,showing my age,I bought new plows,sander and snowblowers this year,guess I need to get my priorities straight.


You must of seen one of west haven street sweeping trucks.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fireside;2114305 said:


> You must of seen one of west haven street sweeping trucks.


Could have been,it was within a mile or so of their shop, near tgi Fridays,wasn't you was it ?


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have enough lights to be seen from a good distance but only when absolutely needed (i.e. stopped on the highway last night when a idiot passed me doing about 50 with 3" still on the ground and spun out in front of me) otherwise I only run the minimum when I am around heavy traffic areas.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

2 warning beacons on my head ache rack, 2 reverse lights under the bumper tied into the stock reverse lights. Warning beacons are on when actively plow or salting. I will turn them on as I am turning into a property to advise other motorists I am going to be making an abrupt move and when leaving the property.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

This is the specific video that prompted this post:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207536000590656



When I say 8 strobes, 2 per side, this is what I mean:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ is that , that Facebook the kids are taken aboot?

------------

Why not?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

all i can say about that video is... good god.

Yeah, people like that are out there for one reason... to get attention and not the correct type


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Philbilly2;2114341 said:


> all i can say about that video is... good god.
> 
> Yeah, people like that are out there for one reason... to get attention and not the correct type


There definitely comes a time where it becomes less about safety and more about "Hey look at me I'm a plow driver"


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

leigh;2114308 said:


> Could have been,it was within a mile or so of their shop, near tgi Fridays,wasn't you was it ?


Nope for sure not me. I do know the truck you speak of. It has flood lights on every corner plus the flashing lights. They only salt with it.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

JimMarshall;2114351 said:


> There definitely comes a time where it becomes less about safety and more about "Hey look at me I'm a plow driver"


How you like the dodge Jim?? Nice lights!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm on country roads and, as a driver, I like to be able to see the orange beacons way before I get to where they are working so that I know they are there. Alot of times these are long driveways, so they may be away from the road as I'm approaching the area. I'm just a personal plower that started using a rooftop light a few years ago so that drivers would be aware of me when I'm working at the end of the driveway, especially when it's snowing hard. I also a reverse led lights mounted under my bumper because it's pitch black around here; no street lights and such.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Hysert;2114355 said:


> How you like the dodge Jim?? Nice lights!


We have had Chevys forever. I like the Ram enough that when the time comes, I'll be buying another.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

JimMarshall;2114361 said:


> We have had Chevys forever. I like the Ram enough that when the time comes, I'll be buying another.


Hey Hey Hey...stay on topic :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

kolwnmstr;2114364 said:


> Hey Hey Hey...stay on topic :laughing::laughing:


Sorry... lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I keep rotating light on top on during storms.. We do a bunch of lots on a major highway so i like to be seen. Have 2 strobes in front and back wen in a lot plowing and a light for salter only on when salting


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

kolwnmstr;2114364 said:


> Hey Hey Hey...stay on topic :laughing::laughing:





Hysert;2114367 said:


> Sorry... lol




On topic what is that?? :laughing:


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Philbilly2;2114371 said:


> On topic what is that?? :laughing:


Easy now... I did say nice lights!!!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I still run a rotating dual bulb light too!! I feel there more visible then LED mini bars jmo..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hysert;2114372 said:


> Easy now... I did say nice lights!!!


Very true... that was on topic... I take it all back! :laughing:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hysert;2114378 said:


> I still run a rotating dual bulb light too!! I feel there more visible then LED mini bars jmo..


True story about that.

Couple years ago plowing a Wal Mart in near white out conditions, my trucks with amber rotators were able to be picked out in the lots just before you smacked into each other.

LED light bars.... no chance. Never even knew they were out there and they were windowing next to you.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Philbilly2;2114382 said:


> True story about that.
> 
> Couple years ago plowing a Wal Mart in near white out conditions, my trucks with amber rotators were able to be picked out in the lots just before you smacked into each other.
> 
> LED light bars.... no chance. Never even knew they were out there and they were windowing next to you.


High five!!!✋


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Philbilly2;2114379 said:


> Very true... that was on topic... I take it all back! :laughing:


See! just slightly off topic


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, I don't mind being lit up like a Christmas tree, but what I don't like is the guys that look like a Vegas Casino. 

In Missouri, state law REQUIRES an amber light be visible 360* for anything over 8' wide. My 10.5' V is over that even in V mode, so I have to (and want to) run mine on the road between accounts. Guys that don't run going down the road, IMO, are dangerous for any oncoming traffic. Don't know how many times I and another plow have almost played tag because I didn't realize that he was over width as well until the last second. 

I run two mini bars set to wigwag on my headache rack, but because I'm in a hooklift, they aren't seen from behind, (the front support structure is right at the same level). So, I have 2 surface mount (1 per side) on my rear bumper that are mounted at 45* so they are visible from side and rear as well as 1 strobe mounted high on the back wall of the spreader visible 180* from back. 

I have 2 surface mount backups in my bumper as well as 2 led floods, one on back of each rear fender, all that come on when in reverse, but also on a switch so I can use for spreading as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a 48" Whalen Liberty bar with traffic advisor and four corners strobe kit wired front and rear for independent control. 

When plowing, I usually just run the Liberty bar. I will kick on rear strobes in busy parking lot.

When I'm parked on the road running the traffic advisor I will then run the strobes in the rear only. Also have a linz6 mount on the base of back rack for side warning that's wired up with rear strobes.

The front strobes are mostly used for pulling over slow ass drivers along with police siren

Actually I use the siren to grab the attention of loader operators when I pull up to refuel. 

My flush-mounted rigid lights come on automatically in reverse. 

Up front, I have rigid fog and drive mounted in the bumper, they serve no purpose when plowing and well as a 20" bar under the bumper. It was aleft over from cave a project I did two years ago. 

On the back rack, I have two 5x7 led work lights that swivels left and right up and down as well as a 10" Bully Dog light bar. The 5x7 are nice to light up EQM when working on or refueling.

I do have two linz6 wired up for brake and turn, they will grab your attention day or night.

Similar set up to this from 3 years ago, that was trucks ago.

https://youtu.be/V2Tduxmcyc8


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I was wondering when you were gonna chime in?? Your the winner!! I forgot just how big your list was... now that's some fancy lights..


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

Amen- I get tired of seeing these EMT wannabes with 75 led flashers all over the truck; it screams I'm a newbie, Mr. Safety look at me.......
Anyways I have a amber strobe on top, & a LED backup light on mine. LED's are finally coming down in price; I will prob put 2 flashers in the turn signals & 1 or 2 out back for next season. Much more than that is overkill for me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hysert;2114422 said:


> I was wondering when you were gonna chime in?? Your the winner!! I forgot just how big your list was... now that's some fancy lights..


The question is does he change lenses to green for St Patrick's day.......


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

I only have a strobe on the UTV and on the used truck I bought that came with one. I just don't see the point of flashy lights, people are going to be dumb no matter how many flashies you have. Plus I have no interest in spending hundreds of dollars per truck for no reason.

Reverse lights are a different story, we switch out reverse bulbs for led bulbs and additional led lights wired on the reverse circuit. Seeing behind you better is always good.

Too many flashers and you look like this:


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Precedence;2114432 said:


> I only have a strobe on the UTV and on the used truck I bought that came with one. I just don't see the point of flashy lights, people are going to be dumb no matter how many flashies you have. Plus I have no interest in spending hundreds of dollars per truck for no reason.
> 
> Reverse lights are a different story, we switch out reverse bulbs for led bulbs and additional led lights wired on the reverse circuit. Seeing behind you better is always good.
> 
> Too many flashers and you look like this:


Wow! How about a heads up next time. I almost had a seizure. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JimMarshall;2114320 said:


> This is the specific video that prompted this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bunch of wankers.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2114411 said:


> I have a 48" Whalen Liberty bar with traffic advisor and four corners strobe kit wired front and rear for independent control.
> 
> When plowing, I usually just run the Liberty bar. I will kick on rear strobes in busy parking lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

johnnywaz;2114476 said:


> All those lights and that semi still pulled in front of you in your other youtube video. I loved the WTF comment. Priceless!


Pat gets no respect......:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

None, 0, nada, o,


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I wanted to go to the lot across the street from where I was plowing and tell the guy "yep, there you are in an empty parking lot at 2am, we get it." he had 9 strobes going. Drive me crazy


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2114455 said:


> Bunch of wankers.


Truer words, Mark. Truer words.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't have facebook, and can't see the video. I'm feeling left out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Freshwater;2114537 said:


> I don't have facebook, and can't see the video. I'm feeling left out.


I don't do FB either.

I also have a nice collection LED Dewalt flashlights.


----------



## Sideline Dayton (Jan 21, 2016)

I went cheap on lights. We only snow blow so generally our trucks are parked on the side of the road. Both trucks have pod green and amber traffic advisors in the back and a 4pod green and amber interior dash light. Nothing extreme. I only run mine on the road when the roads are extremely slick and I have to use extra caution, when clearing a drive, or when stopped on the road pulling someone out. Not a fan of running them otherwise, I don't like the attention they bring.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Last 3 storms I haven't even put it on the roof, much less run it. I will use it during a heavy storm, but afternthe snow stops I won't bother. 
I almost started a thread a few weeks back about this when I saw a truck in the drive through @ Micky D's at 1 in the afternoon on a bright sunny day...with his strobe on...about 5 hours after the snow stopped.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshwater;2114537 said:


> I don't have facebook, and can't see the video. I'm feeling left out.


Screenshot. What you can't see is the mini bar on the roof and hideaways in the fog lights.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Makes me want to take a hammer to them.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol, I bet he also has about 165 keys on a big auto rewind keyring! Only thing missing on that truck is a "volunteer fire fighter" plaque over the license plate!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;2114604 said:


> Lol, I bet he also has about 165 keys on a big auto rewind keyring! Only thing missing on that truck is a "volunteer fire fighter" plaque over the license plate!


Why the dig on "Volunteer Fire Fighters", withoot them rural areas would have no fire protection/service.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Why bash volunteer FF? Come on, it's not necessary.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I think they are..... Compensating


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Because typically, a vff will come down a snowy road sideways on the wrong side with 200 lights going and a wooooooooooooooooo siren going when responding to a cat stuck in a tree. Or responding to a fire they set 20 minutes prior.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

All my trucks get the same. One mini bar, or full size bar if I have one laying around, lately I've been buying strobes n mores mini bar. Aside from that depends on the specific truck it may get two strobes on the back corner facing the sides. 

All trucks get 2 flood lights on the back, switched. My personal truck I have a couple more lights, 2 white strobes in the grille and a traffic adviser plus the mini light bar. Lights off on the road unless conditions warrant leaving them on, like a blizzard. 

I haven't been stopped but a cop did give me some crap about being over width and I have to leave it on between places, but I do not generally. Mostly on empty roads anyway.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

BUFF;2114619 said:


> Why the dig on "Volunteer Fire Fighters", withoot them rural areas would have no fire protection/service.


Well it's easy to see who the firefighters are! Lol

He made that dig because the majority of volunteer firefighters don't seem as interested in fighting fire, or in serving their community, as they do with making sure that you know they're a volunteer firefighter, usually by at least 2 of the following 4 things:

1. Installation of approximately 247 flashing LED lights on their early 90s F150 at an out of pocket cost of $3,138. 
2. Installation of an "I fight what you fear" bumper sticker in the rear window of said F150. 
3. Hanging their safety green traffic vest from the passenger headrest of said F150. 
4. Walking around Walmart, K-Mart, etc with 3 monitors and 2 radios of their belt, complete with the volume set to 11 and lapel mics on the shoulders of their "I fight what you fear" t-shirt.

Don't get me wrong - there are a lot of great volunteer firefighters out there - but around here at least, the vast majority of them are unprofessional, uneducated, untrained, idiotic buffoons, who can spend 40 Saturday's a year installing lights, going to fire swap meets and trade shows, etc but "never have time" to do any actual training, etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JimMarshall;2114687 said:


> Well it's easy to see who the firefighters are! Lol
> 
> He made that dig because the majority of volunteer firefighters don't seem as interested in fighting fire, or in serving their community, as they do with making sure that you know they're a volunteer firefighter, usually by at least 2 of the following 4 things:
> 
> ...


Don't judge all vollies by those in Pennsyltucky.

Pennsyltucky is one of the few states that have no minimum training requirements for becoming a firefighter. The greater majority do have minimums in place. And the results are obvious.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I will not knock in a volunteer fireman regardless how obnoxious they (some) can be. 

At the end of the day, they are the ones risking their lives.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

In NY VtFF have to have blue lighting no sirens accept for the chief and assistant chief they have red and have to give right away blue you don't as well as amber yellow etc. I do give right away to blue, They could be heading to your home or family's. Not that that matters, Everybody's life, belongings, home, pets are equally valuable as mine during a fire or rescue. Yes there is yahoos who over do it. I'm pretty sure in NY you have to have the same training and endurance qualifications or similar as the City. Give them a break.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't want anyone getting me wrong here. I'm appreciative of the VFD. Only fire protection I have at the house.

Mark, it's crazy. Pa also has more volunteers than anyone in the country. Luckily most VFDs around here have adopted a minimum training standard to put someone on a hose/in a structure. One local dept has all their members voluntarily certified to PA Firefighter 1, which is the minimum training standard for hire at most paid departments. There are a lot of good ones, but there are just as many if not more bad ones.

Before this goes too far, if you were to read the coat of the firefighter on the nozzle in this photo,



Standing near the backboard with the axe in this photo,



Or watching the house burn at the end of training day in this photo,



You'll find that the coat says "President Twp VFD" and the nameplate says " J Marshall". Photos taken at a class a number of years ago in my neighborhood. I don't volunteer to fight fire anymore since my back injury- not worth the risk to me or my fellow department members. Now I'm more of a volunteer traffic cop and the go to guy for selling fundraiser tickets.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JimMarshall;2114687 said:


> Well it's easy to see who the firefighters are! Lol
> 
> He made that dig because the majority of volunteer firefighters don't seem as interested in fighting fire, or in serving their community, as they do with making sure that you know they're a volunteer firefighter, usually by at least 2 of the following 4 things:
> 
> ...


Lol :laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010;2114717 said:


> Lol :laughing:


Good attempt for the post not to go to far, :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2114693 said:


> Don't judge all vollies by those in Pennsyltucky.
> 
> Pennsyltucky is one of the few states that have no minimum training requirements for becoming a firefighter. The greater majority do have minimums in place. And the results are obvious.


I was always under the impression that NFPA 1001 required fire 1 & 2.

As far as lights on a volunteer FF vehicle, I'm not really for them.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG;2114723 said:


> Good attempt for the post not to go to far, :laughing:


I'm a volunteer FF in my township, we used to have lights, it saved like ten seconds. Now we just respond normal speed and not as much risk.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010;2114725 said:


> I'm a volunteer FF in my township, we used to have lights, it saved like ten seconds. Now we just respond normal speed and not as much risk.


Even with the blue lights for volunteers they still have to obey traffic laws, Meaning speed limits etc. which I'm sure is a good thing as far as safety goes. If traffic conditions are safe I let them go by. I'm sure he is in a bigger hurry than me.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010;2114724 said:


> I was always under the impression that NFPA 1001 required fire 1 & 2.
> 
> As far as lights on a volunteer FF vehicle, I'm not really for them.


One would think.

NFPA issues guidelines.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2114693 said:


> Don't judge all vollies by those in Pennsyltucky.
> 
> Pennsyltucky is one of the few states that have no minimum training requirements for becoming a firefighter. The greater majority do have minimums in place. And the results are obvious.


Nice "OITNB" reference.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JimMarshall;2114687 said:


> Well it's easy to see who the firefighters are! Lol
> 
> He made that dig because the majority of volunteer firefighters don't seem as interested in fighting fire, or in serving their community, as they do with making sure that you know they're a volunteer firefighter, usually by at least 2 of the following 4 things:
> 
> ...





JimMarshall;2114716 said:


> I don't want anyone getting me wrong here. I'm appreciative of the VFD. Only fire protection I have at the house.
> 
> Mark, it's crazy. Pa also has more volunteers than anyone in the country. Luckily most VFDs around here have adopted a minimum training standard to put someone on a hose/in a structure. One local dept has all their members voluntarily certified to PA Firefighter 1, which is the minimum training standard for hire at most paid departments. There are a lot of good ones, but there are just as many if not more bad ones.
> 
> ...


So you were one of the guys you were referring to? 
:waving:

I recently retired after 25 or so years. Believe it or not, I'm not politically correct enough to kiss some people's rear ends to make it worth my while anymore, no matter how much I loved the work. The new chief took all the "fun" out of a part time job. Plus he lied straight to my face.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;2114654 said:


> Because typically, a vff will come down a snowy road sideways on the wrong side with 200 lights going and a wooooooooooooooooo siren going when responding to a cat stuck in a tree. Or responding to a fire they set 20 minutes prior.


This may be the case in your area and it appears to be the same in Pennsyltuckey........ However it's not the case everywhere, I can say in my area none of this happens.



JimMarshall;2114687 said:


> Well it's easy to see who the firefighters are! Lol


I was at one time and will probably get back into it when life is mulch simpler.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The rub of Volleys responding with "warring lights " that they put the public at risk when responding.
They should take 40hr driving class and be road tested by a Independent 2nd parry that does this for a living.

They turn on their lights all 300 of them, then think they can speed, run stop lights etc etc, sure maybe grandma needs to be rescued.
but that doesn't mean you put everyone at risk getting there.

While most "first responders" (like i was) don't even get or use a amber beacon. ...

other than that the basement savers are great. Thumbs Up...

when I was a kid i dated a female volley,emt, and a good friends dad was fire chief.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2114782 said:


> The rub of Volleys responding with "warring lights " that they put the public at risk when responding.
> They should take 40hr driving class and be road tested by a Independent 2nd parry that does this for a living.
> 
> They turn on their lights all 300 of them, then think they can speed, run stop lights etc etc, sure maybe grandma needs to be rescued.
> ...


I can't disagree with the frozen poopscooper.

The thing that gets me, is in Michigan firefighters are exempt from obtaining a CDL to operate apparatus that can weigh over 60K. And some of these guys have never driven anything larger than a mini-van, but they are allowed to respond emergency in a truck going down the road at 60 MPH.

And I don't remember where I stated it, the required driving class for the state is the stupidest hands on class there is. Parallel parking an engine\tanker\truck; slalom course forwards and backwards withoot a spotter, even though department policy is to never back withoot a spotter; backing as close to cones as you can withoot hitting them and no spotter--personally, I don't want to get that close; plus 8 hours of class time. All well and good to learn the laws, but not a single second spent on running emergency and evasive driving trying to stop\maneuver around an obstacle. No skid pad training. Nothing other than "normal" driving of apparatus. Flat out stupid.

There's a handful of the type Jim is referring to that I have run across, but for the most part--based on trade magazines, YouTube, etc--there seems to be a far heavier concentration in a certain part of the country than the rest.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Theres a natural progression that has to be acknowledged that starts in infancy ,its in the dna- lots of crying as baby, sloppy bowel movements,slow progress to walk,relies on blinged out baby walker,bed wetting,joins cub scouts,then boy scouts,likes to start small fires and blow things up,gains weight,bad skin,joins av crew at school,works as vol hall monitor/crossing guard,skips proms for shortwave radio or model train convention,1st vehicle is a beat up pickup that is accessorized over maintenance,becomes jr vol ff,applies for mall cop job,later ends up as a vol ff,a tow truck driver,emt,or worst of all a dreaded lowly plow truck driver with low cost chinese strobes, floods,spots,beacons,leds etc,subbing to nationals! So sad


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leigh;2114863 said:


> Theres a natural progression that has to be acknowledged that starts in infancy ,its in the dna- lots of crying as baby, sloppy bowel movements,slow progress to walk,relies on blinged out baby walker,bed wetting,joins cub scouts,then boy scouts,likes to start small fires and blow things up,gains weight,bad skin,joins av crew at school,works as vol hall monitor/crossing guard,skips proms for shortwave radio or model train convention,1st vehicle is a beat up pickup that is accessorized over maintenance,becomes jr vol ff,applies for mall cop job,later ends up as a vol ff,a tow truck driver,emt,or worst of all a dreaded lowly plow truck driver with low cost chinese strobes, floods,spots,beacons,leds etc,subbing to nationals! So sad


WOW... that .... was.... awesome! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;2114863 said:


> Theres a natural progression that has to be acknowledged that starts in infancy ,its in the dna- lots of crying as baby, sloppy bowel movements,slow progress to walk,relies on blinged out baby walker,bed wetting,joins cub scouts,then boy scouts,likes to start small fires and blow things up,gains weight,bad skin,joins av crew at school,works as vol hall monitor/crossing guard,skips proms for shortwave radio or model train convention,1st vehicle is a beat up pickup that is accessorized over maintenance,becomes jr vol ff,applies for mall cop job,later ends up as a vol ff,a tow truck driver,emt,or worst of all a dreaded lowly plow truck driver with low cost chinese strobes, floods,spots,beacons,leds etc,subbing to nationals! So sad


Still waxing philosophical, I see. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

leigh;2114863 said:


> Theres a natural progression that has to be acknowledged that starts in infancy ,its in the dna- lots of crying as baby, sloppy bowel movements,slow progress to walk,relies on blinged out baby walker,bed wetting,joins cub scouts,then boy scouts,likes to start small fires and blow things up,gains weight,bad skin,joins av crew at school,works as vol hall monitor/crossing guard,skips proms for shortwave radio or model train convention,1st vehicle is a beat up pickup that is accessorized over maintenance,becomes jr vol ff,applies for mall cop job,later ends up as a vol ff,a tow truck driver,emt,or worst of all a dreaded lowly plow truck driver with low cost chinese strobes, floods,spots,beacons,leds etc,subbing to nationals! So sad


 Ha Ha Ha , that is funny !


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

leigh;2114863 said:


> Theres a natural progression that has to be acknowledged that starts in infancy ,its in the dna- lots of crying as baby, sloppy bowel movements,slow progress to walk,relies on blinged out baby walker,bed wetting,joins cub scouts,then boy scouts,likes to start small fires and blow things up,gains weight,bad skin,joins av crew at school,works as vol hall monitor/crossing guard,skips proms for shortwave radio or model train convention,1st vehicle is a beat up pickup that is accessorized over maintenance,becomes jr vol ff,applies for mall cop job,later ends up as a vol ff,a tow truck driver,emt,or worst of all a dreaded lowly plow truck driver with low cost chinese strobes, floods,spots,beacons,leds etc,subbing to nationals! So sad


is that how you ended up here?:waving:


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Boy rough crowd. As the fire chief in my town I keep the boys in check with the lights. I made one guy almost cry as I ripped up his permit at a call. After he spent 2k on lights nope drive like a$$ its mine now. It's no difference driving a 60k fire engine than a car. Rules of the road apply to all!

Leigh that's some funny stuff. In my town it's plow or fight fire sad to say nothing getting plowed.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2114883 said:


> is that how you ended up here?:waving:


Just a few milestones in my life,putting together my autobiography,had the notes handy


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Lol


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fireside;2115076 said:


> Boy rough crowd. As the fire chief in my town I keep the boys in check with the lights. I made one guy almost cry as I ripped up his permit at a call. After he spent 2k on lights nope drive like a$$ its mine now. It's no difference driving a 60k fire engine than a car. Rules of the road apply to all!
> 
> Leigh that's some funny stuff. In my town it's plow or fight fire sad to say nothing getting plowed.


My biggest regret in life was not getting on the fd here in milford.My father did 33 years and got out with a tax free pension(stroke),my brother got on in Stratford at age 42,and married my dads partners daughter,half my friends are firefighters.I would have 30 yrs in and looking at a fat pension.Oh well,I guess I'll have to keep plowing! And to stay on topic,I'm ordering some tasteful warning lights!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yup it's a great job. I got two more years to go at my FULL time Fd job. I think I will keep plowing snow. Plus my trucks all have nice clean lighting packages


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;2115102 said:


> My biggest regret in life was not getting on the fd here in milford.My father did 33 years and got out with a tax free pension(stroke),my brother got on in Stratford at age 42,and married my dads partners daughter,half my friends are firefighters.I would have 30 yrs in and looking at a fat pension.Oh well,I guess I'll have to keep plowing! And to stay on topic,I'm ordering some tasteful warning lights!


Should've done the same.....I'd have almost 26 in.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I didn't mean to crap on any heads here. It was just that THIS was on my mind...my town's chief flopped it by going waaaay too fast for the conditions...on his way back to the station. Happened a few weeks ago.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't use any lights. Heck, I don't even have the stock plow lights. My headlights shine over the blade enough to see to plow. When I raise it to drive it still has enough light to see over it. I'm in a area where it's not uncommon to see real junk going down the road. LOL My truck is clean and neat. The only thing I would like to get is a PIAA LED light bar. It will light up the area I have to plow like it was daytime. Simply wire it to a on/off switch.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;2115198 said:


> I didn't mean to crap on any heads here. It was just that THIS was on my mind...my town's chief flopped it by going waaaay too fast for the conditions...on his way back to the station. Happened a few weeks ago.


That's what is called being a "Douchecanoe" and he was completely in the wrong for traveling at speeds like that on slick roads.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2114750 said:


> Believe it or not, I'm not politically correct


^^^^^^^
Most wildly unbelievable thing I have ever read on PS.

Yes Mark, 10 years ago, I was "that guy".

But honestly. PSP has recently started cracking down on volunteers lighting on their personal vehicle that isn't to code. The VFDs are complaining that they'll lose members of the guys can't have their lights. Really? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

i never understood the "strobes in head/tail lights deal", i mean everything thinks thats "cool" or they look cool etc, but really theyre annoying while in the truck and most people dont' see them anyway, especially when your damn strobes are WHITE!

then again, we use everything from $200 light bars on trucks and equipment to $1500~ Whelen 48-50" LED bars on the tops of the trucks.. I honestly believe they're worth the money. Most our minimum light bars on the trucks are Whelen Justice LED amber light bars and are $500-600 each. A $40 rotator doesn't do squat really.


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm new to plowing anything commercial. I'm helping my cousin since his helper passed away last week. I have always kinda joked about the "Rolling disco balls" and thought my little gummball met the legal requirements and was good enough. 

Well, yesterday morning I was plowing a school. By 4:30am I only had one more large section to do. I was plowing closely along the side of the building and at the end, was a medium sized lot I had cleared and had an access drive. Some Yahoo was ripping through the lot and nearly hit me when I cleared the end of the building. My little strobe doesn't throw much light and I think my headlights get washed out with the lot lights. I wasn't focused on the lot since I was watching my plow marker and the building.

Well, I spent yesterday researching Mini light bars. I ended up buying a Feniex Apollo Mini X with 4 Amber, 2 green and 2 white. A law to allow this color combo was passed and went into effect in 2012 for snow plows in Ohio. The ODOT uses them and the are very noticeable. I'm also going to add a switchable backup alarm and backup strobes. I want it to look clean, be removable but still throw light onto buildings, snow banks and the signage in the lot. 

My current set up worked fine when I am plowing the few drives if friends and family and know where traffic is coming from, ie; the road, I felt it was good enough. Now, I want someone to know my truck is in the lot even if I'm not in the line of sight of the another driver.

Put me in the "I've seen the light" camp.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ We can't run the same colors as DOT.
"_ this color combo was passed and went into effect in 2012 for snow plows in Ohio. The ODOT uses them and the are very_"
only unless you work plow for them.
its the law that states what your plow trucks will use .
ours is blue,& amberby law, but they will throw in white...

fore the rest/most of us its amber.
This goes for you too.
Your Dot was ok,ed to use those colors.

Can you post the law, statute number, as you seem very versed in this law.
thanks,

ps if your plowing a business it is private property, you can then run any combo you wish.
but unless you plow for DOT it's amber.
all states are going to Amber.
thank the uniform traffic act.


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

SnoFarmer;2116367 said:


> ^ We can't run the same colors as DOT.
> "_ this color combo was passed and went into effect in 2012 for snow plows in Ohio. The ODOT uses them and the are very_"
> only unless you work plow for them.
> its the law that states what your plow trucks will use .
> ...


First read ORC 4513.18:

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.18v1

Then read ORC 4513.17 (E):

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.17

Finally,

https://www.dot.state.oh.us/districts/D06/news/Pages/ODOT-Give-Snowplows,-Drivers-Green-Light-for-Winter.aspx



> Thanks to Governor John R. Kasich's Mid-Biennium Review (MBR), use of the multi-colored lights on snowplow trucks, when operated on highways, is now law. The MBR was a top-to-bottom review of state government agencies and programs. Through this process, the Governor and his cabinet found a number of significant changes to reform outdated policies.


I have several friends in law enforcement, including our local sheriff. I'm also buddies with our county prosecutor. I talked with both yesterday when debating on what I was going to do. Don't run this setup down the road when your not plowing or there is low visibility and you won't have a problem. If you are assisting another vehicle or are stopped along the side, you can use them as well.

If you are plowing a private drive you MUST have a beacon or strobe activated, even if it's only your back tires that touch the roadway. You must have a light on anytime you are in the act of plowing on public roadways. Hazard lights don't count. At least that's what they told me yesterday. Also, If you're not EMS, Fire or LEO, you can't have a red or blue flashing light at all.

ETA: It doesn't mandate you use green or white on private vehicles, just that you now can use green and white in addition to amber.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Casper1;2116379 said:


> First read ORC 4513.18:
> 
> http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.18v1
> 
> ...


Seems plain enough to me, green and white are strictly for ODOT.

No matter what your friends say.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Casper1;2116379 said:


> First read ORC 4513.18:
> 
> http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.18v1
> 
> ...


" for purposes of identification on snow removal equipment, and oversize vehicles when in service upon the highways"
It's for dot and over size loads.
Not private polow trucks.

Route: Ohio Revised Code » Title [45] XLV MOTOR VEHICLES - AERONAUTICS - WATERCRAFT » Chapter 4513: TRAFFIC LAWS - EQUIPMENT; LOADS
4513.17 Limit on number of lights.
(A) Whenever a motor vehicle equipped with headlights also is equipped with any auxiliary lights or spotlight or any other light on the front thereof projecting a beam of an intensity greater than three hundred candle power, not more than a total of five of any such lights on the front of a vehicle shall be lighted at any one time when the vehicle is upon a highway.

(B) Any lighted light or illuminating device upon a motor vehicle, other than headlights, spotlights, signal lights, or auxiliary driving lights, that projects a beam of light of an intensity greater than three hundred candle power, shall be so directed that no part of the beam will strike the level of the roadway on which the vehicle stands at a distance of more than seventy-five feet from the vehicle.

(C)

(1) Flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles, except as a means for indicating a right or a left turn, or in the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, or overtaking or passing. This prohibition does not apply to emergency vehicles, road service vehicles servicing or towing a disabled vehicle, rural mail delivery vehicles, vehicles as provided in section _4513.182 of the Revised Code, highway maintenance vehicles, funeral hearses, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department or local authorities, which shall be equipped with and display, when used on a street or highway for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light._

(2) When used on a street or highway, farm machinery and vehicles escorting farm machinery may be equipped with and display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, and the prohibition contained in division (C)(1) of this section does not apply to such machinery or vehicles. Farm machinery also may display the lights described in section 4513.11 of the Revised Code.

(D) Except a person operating a public safety vehicle, as defined in division (E) of section 4511.01 of the Revised Code, or a school bus, no person shall operate, move, or park upon, or permit to stand within the right-of-way of any public street or highway any vehicle or equipment that is equipped with and displaying a flashing red or a flashing combination red and white light, or an oscillating or rotating red light, or a combination red and white oscillating or rotating light; and except a public law enforcement officer, or other person sworn to enforce the criminal and traffic laws of the state, operating a public safety vehicle when on duty, no person shall operate, move, or park upon, or permit to stand within the right-of-way of any street or highway any vehicle or equipment that is equipped with, or upon which is mounted, and displaying a flashing blue or a flashing combination blue and white light, or an oscillating or rotating blue light, or a combination blue and white oscillating or rotating light.

(E) This section does not prohibit the use of warning lights required by law or the simultaneous flashing of turn signals on disabled vehicles or on vehicles being operated in unfavorable atmospheric conditions in order to enhance their visibility. This section also does not prohibit the simultaneous flashing of turn signals or warning lights either on farm machinery or vehicles escorting farm machinery, when used on a street or highway.
http://www.dot.state.oh.us/district...nowplows,-Drivers-Green-Light-for-Winter.aspx

Go ask your friends aboot this and how to properly apply the laws.
You will find a law that states what lights the PoPo can use also.


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Mark Oomkes;2116382 said:


> Seems plain enough to me, green and white are strictly for ODOT.
> 
> No matter what your friends say.


Show me where is says anything other than red and blue is illegal.

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.18v1



> (A) *The director of transportation shall adopt standards and specifications applicable to headlights, clearance lights, identification, and other lights, on snow removal equipment when operated on the highways*, and on vehicles operating under special permits pursuant to section 4513.34 of the Revised Code, in lieu of the lights otherwise required on motor vehicles. *Such standards and specifications may permit the use of flashing colored lights, other than blue or red in color, for purposes of identification on snow removal equipment, and oversize vehicles when in service upon the highways.* The standards and specifications for lights referred to in this section shall correlate with and, so far as possible, conform with those approved by the American association of state highway officials.
> 
> *It is unlawful to operate snow removal equipment on a highway unless the lights thereon comply with and are lighted when and as required by the standards and specifications adopted as provided in this section.
> *
> (B) Whoever violates this section is guilty of a minor misdemeanor.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Regardless of law, realistically if your not being dumb a cop isn't going to bug you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Casper, do you have said permit?
Do you plow for ODot.
If not, then that does not pertain to you.

Show me where it sayes it is legal for to use thoes colors if you are not ODOT.
Or a emergency vehicle.
Becuse that is only for ODOT.

And if all you plow are lots and drives you don't enev need a light to be legal.


Another want-a-be.

A cop will bug you and ticket you for running the wrong colors on the streets.
There are laws against it.


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

SnoFarmer;2116487 said:


> Casper, do you have said permit?
> Do you plow for ODot.
> If not, then that does not pertain to you.
> 
> ...


Show me where is says its illegal. Show me where is says it only applies to ODOT.

Look, my whole point was that is was because of something that happened in a parking lot that prompted me to switch to something brighter. I have no intention of "running" them on the road other than if I'm doing a bus loop in front of a school.

ETA: Do you think that ODOT hires private contractors to plow roadways? That ain't gonna happen in Ohio. Maybe that is where your confusion is coming from.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Casper1;2116490 said:


> Show me where is says its illegal. Show me where is says it only applies to ODOT.
> 
> Look, my whole point was that is was because of something that happened in a parking lot that prompted me to switch to something brighter. I have no intention of "running" them on the road other than if I'm doing a bus loop in front of a school.
> 
> ETA: Do you think that ODOT hires private contractors to plow roadways? That ain't gonna happen in Ohio. Maybe that is where your confusion is coming from.


If you have no intention of running lights on the road then why did you even bring up the laws???


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

kolwnmstr;2116494 said:


> If you have no intention of running lights on the road then why did you even bring up the laws???


Because, in Ohio, if you back into the roadway or turn around or drive a short distance from drive to drive of business while "in the act" of plowing you have to have a light. Yes, even if you are a non-government entity. Besides, it was mentioned in passing, it was not intended to be the focal point of my post.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Casper1;2116497 said:


> Because, in Ohio, if you back into the roadway or turn around or drive a short distance from drive to drive of business while "in the act" of plowing you have to have a light. Yes, even if you are a non-government entity. Besides, it was mentioned in passing, it was not intended to be the focal point of my post.


You only need a light if you are actively engaged in plowing the public right of way.
There is no law saying you have to have a warning light to back in to a roadway.
Even in Ohio.

show me the law.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Casper1;2116490 said:


> Show me where is says its illegal. Show me where is says it only applies to ODOT.
> 
> Look, my whole point was that is was because of something that happened in a parking lot that prompted me to switch to something brighter. I have no intention of "running" them on the road other than if I'm doing a bus loop in front of a school.
> 
> ETA: Do you think that ODOT hires private contractors to plow roadways? That ain't gonna happen in Ohio. Maybe that is where your confusion is coming from.


 I did show who, what, and when.
You are right, they are not hiring private contractors.
Maybe that is where you are cornfused...

That law you have been citing is what allows the ODOT to run those lights.....it is not for the private contractor.
so. if your NOT ODot NOT allowed to use them.

IF you read it, it mentions Amber lights.

Do you really think you get to mimic a Odot or a emergency vehivel with your light combo?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SnoFarmer;2116392 said:


> " for purposes of identification on snow removal equipment, and oversize vehicles when in service upon the highways"
> It's for dot and over size loads.
> Not private polow trucks.
> 
> ...


then your own link. https://www.dot.state.oh.us/distric...nowplows,-Drivers-Green-Light-for-Winter.aspx
Humm it pertains to ODOT,....

ODOT Gives Snowplows, Drivers Green Light for Winter
New Season, New Technology
DELAWARE (Friday, November 2, 2012) - _The Ohio Department of Transportation (ODOT) will make history this winter by being the first state in the nation to use green-colored strobe lights on *its *snowplow trucks._ Studies show green lights are more easily detected by the human eye than other colors.

The new green lights, along with new white lights, will be added to the existing amber lights creating a color combination unique to ODOT. "The change to multi-colored lights was driven by the number of vehicles rear-ending ODOT's plow trucks," said ODOT District 6 Deputy Director Ferzan M Ahmed. "Ohio has four times the number of rear-end collisions as our neighboring states."


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

SnoFarmer;2116499 said:


> You only need a light if you are actively engaged in plowing the public right of way.
> There is no law saying you have to have a warning light to back in to a roadway.
> Even in Ohio.
> 
> show me the law.


You can look it up at the link below.

This my last post on the subject. I linked to the ORC, pointed out that ODOT, Counties, City, Townships or villages do NOT hired private contractors to plow roadways. Who do you think they are talking about citing with a misdemeanor? A state, county, city, twp or village OWNED plow truck operator??

You don't need a permit to plow other than in a few cities or villages that have it written into there local ordinances. The permitting you referenced pertained to oversized loads. These permits are required private individuals or businesses. SEE HERE

HERE YOU GO



> 4513.18 Lights on snow removal equipment and oversize vehicles.
> 
> (A) The director of transportation shall adopt standards and specifications applicable to headlights, clearance lights, identification, and other lights, on snow removal equipment when operated on the highways, and on vehicles operating under special permits pursuant to section 4513.34 of the Revised Code, in lieu of the lights otherwise required on motor vehicles. Such standards and specifications may permit the use of flashing colored lights, other than blue or red in color, for purposes of identification on snow removal equipment, and oversize vehicles when in service upon the highways. The standards and specifications for lights referred to in this section shall correlate with and, so far as possible, conform with those approved by the American association of state highway officials.
> 
> ...


As I stated in another reply. The point of my post was why I decided to change to brighter lights (the point of this thread). Why I looked into the laws was mentioned in passing.

Have a great season!:waving:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2116500 said:


> Do you really think you get to mimic a Odot or a emergency vehivel with your light combo?


Yeah,bad scene,I tried mimicking the local police,didn't go over to well!:crying:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Casper1;2116511 said:


> You can look it up at the link below.
> 
> This my last post on the subject. I linked to the ORC, pointed out that ODOT, Counties, City, Townships or villages do NOT hired private contractors to plow roadways. Who do you think they are talking about citing with a misdemeanor? A state, county, city, twp or village OWNED plow truck operator??
> 
> ...


That is right your not hired ther for you do nt get to use the lights that they use.

The point is it is you who will get the ticket not ODot 
You are not interpreting the law incorrectly.
Because it is illegal for to use those lights they needed a law to let ODot use them.
Again YOU do not plw the streets,
You do not get to use your lights on the streets.
You can do whatever you want on private property.

You need to go back and read the law.

Q what type of vehicel do you think you are.
Becuse you don't fit the classifications .

So all the red text is for not,
Becuse you can't read black and white or blue.

You are ignorant.
^that was mean, the q is can you read?
So go back, and read the law,
The whole thing,
Then ask the q is this for some shmo or is it for ODot, county or city.
Witch you are neither. 
You only get to use Amber.....if you are not n the streets.
And then you have to be plowing snow.
And in most areas it is illegal for a private vehicel to plow the public streets.

Bottom line.
If you mimic a emergency vehicel police ,ambulance or ODOT.etcetc...
It is you who will be ticketed.
On the road YOU are only allowed to use AMBER by LAW.
That is what your LAW states.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2116621 said:


> That is right your not hired ther for you do nt get to use the lights that they use.
> 
> The point is it is you who will get the ticket not ODot
> You are not interpreting the law incorrectly.
> ...


Really illegal for you to plow public streets?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

leigh;2116615 said:


> Yeah,bad scene,I tried mimicking the local police,didn't go over to well!:crying:


 Cholesterol go through the roof from eating Donuts?
And you became "tactically" padded?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Man a lot of tension in this post. The problem when trying to interpret the law is that you get different interpretations. What I do when trying to interpret a law that seems confusing is ask the guys that enforce it. Talk to one of the LEO's in the area that you plow wether it's local PD, sheriff, or state PD. Choose the entity that will be writing you a ticket and ask them how they have interpreted the law or what guidance they have been given by department heads on the subject. Just my two cents.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

ktfbgb;2116645 said:


> Man a lot of tension in this post. The problem when trying to interpret the law is that you get different interpretations. What I do when trying to interpret a law that seems confusing is ask the guys that enforce it. Talk to one of the LEO's in the area that you plow wether it's local PD, sheriff, or state PD. Choose the entity that will be writing you a ticket and ask them how they have interpreted the law or what guidance they have been given by department heads on the subject. Just my two cents.


That can be difficult to do when you operate in an area like mine where I go from Kearney to Gladstone to North Kansas City, to Riverside to Parkville and drive through Kansas City to get to each of them. And oh yeah, that's also in either Platte or Clay counties and all in Missouri. So that's 6 different municipalities, 2 counties and the Highway Patrol. And that is a tight 25 mile radius service area. And that doesn't include the guys that operate in Kansas AND Missouri. That's a lot of different interpretations to deal with. I just go by what state law dictates. Around here, cops are too busy dealing with idiots stuck in ditches or bashed guardrails and overturned cars because of our city crippling 3" storm that we got that nobody remembers how to drive in, to worry about guys like me that are trying to get the city back on its feet. I run all amber and call it good. LOL


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

derekslawncare;2116661 said:


> That can be difficult to do when you operate in an area like mine where I go from Kearney to Gladstone to North Kansas City, to Riverside to Parkville and drive through Kansas City to get to each of them. And oh yeah, that's also in either Platte or Clay counties and all in Missouri. So that's 6 different municipalities, 2 counties and the Highway Patrol. And that is a tight 25 mile radius service area. And that doesn't include the guys that operate in Kansas AND Missouri. That's a lot of different interpretations to deal with. I just go by what state law dictates. Around here, cops are too busy dealing with idiots stuck in ditches or bashed guardrails and overturned cars because of our city crippling 3" storm that we got that nobody remembers how to drive in, to worry about guys like me that are trying to get the city back on its feet. I run all amber and call it good. LOL


Uh ya that would pretty hard and time consuming. Sometimes I forget that I live in the second largest county in the U.S. It takes a couple hours driving at highway speeds to go from one end to the other lol. Practical for me, not so much for you guys.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb;2116645 said:



> Man a lot of tension in this post. The problem when trying to interpret the law is that you get different interpretations. What I do when trying to interpret a law that seems confusing is ask the guys that enforce it. Talk to one of the LEO's in the area that you plow wether it's local PD, sheriff, or state PD. Choose the entity that will be writing you a ticket and ask them how they have interpreted the law or what guidance they have been given by department heads on the subject. Just my two cents.


LEO's are the last people you want to ask aboot the law. They're way to subjective when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF;2116674 said:


> LEO's are the last people you want to ask aboot the law. They're way to subjective when it comes to stuff like this.


Agreed. However, I don't have the time or the energy to fight a ticket in court. So if I was unsure about it I would ask the agency that would be writing me the ticket their subjective opinion in order to prevent the ticket. Just because you are right and they are wrong doesn't stop them from issuing the ticket. When they do you can go to court and fight it to get out of it when you are in the right. However I would like to avoid that situation because like I said I don't have the time or energy for that. If I was ticketed even if I was in the right I would probably just pay it as it would be less than my hourly rate for he amount of time I would be down. This particular subject is straight forward for me. I run all Amber. I don't run them in the road as I am not plowing the road. Like has been said before it doesn't matter what colors you run once on the property you are plowing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb;2116688 said:


> Agreed. However, I don't have the time or the energy to fight a ticket in court. So if I was unsure about it I would ask the agency that would be writing me the ticket their subjective opinion in order to prevent the ticket. Just because you are right and they are wrong doesn't stop them from issuing the ticket. When they do you can go to court and fight it to get out of it when you are in the right. However I would like to avoid that situation because like I said I don't have the time or energy for that. If I was ticketed even if I was in the right I would probably just pay it as it would be less than my hourly rate for he amount of time I would be down. This particular subject is straight forward for me. I run all Amber. I don't run them in the road as I am not plowing the road. Like has been said before it doesn't matter what colors you run once on the property you are plowing.


My belief is don't give them a reason to take a second look and you'll have no problems. 
A friends kid was blaring his stereo at a stop light next to a cop and I guess it was some gangster rap BS. The cop pulled him over for noise and smelled weed, that's when his fun began.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

First link.



> on snow removal equipment when operated on the highways, and on vehicles operating under special permits pursuant to section 4513.34 of the Revised Code, in lieu of the lights otherwise required on motor vehicles. Such standards and specifications may permit the use of flashing colored lights, other than blue or red in color, for purposes of identification on *snow removal equipment*, and oversize vehicles when *in service upon the highways*.


Second link



> when used on a street or highway for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light.


Third link.



> The new green lights, along with new white lights, will be added to the existing amber lights creating a color combination *unique to ODOT.* (I used green for Casper)
> 
> use of the multi-colored lights on snowplow trucks, *when operated on highways,*


Like I said, painfully simple to understand.

PS u·nique
yo͞oˈnēk/
adjective
adjective: unique

1. *being the only one of its kind; unlike anything else.*


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JimMarshall;2116628 said:


> Really illegal for you to plow public streets?


yup, 'its illegal for a private citizen to plow a public road.

They don't want privateers ripping up the infrastructure then not reporting it or leaving hazard for the public. also your not insured for this activity.
You can go loo it up.

Back to Ohio and lighting.
the law that is applied to those not working for the GOVT.
"Vehicles operated under the jurisdiction of the public utilities commission are not subject to this section. "
that is why they are allowed to and why the DOT has approved the new lights and colors.

for the citizens,, this is for you Casper.
read the whole thing,
Again I'll highlight parts that you will want to pay close attention to.

I posted this slowly, so you can fallow along.

Pay close attention to the word prohibited in (C)(1), go look it up in the dictionary if you need to.

4513.17 Limit on number of lights.

(A) Whenever a motor vehicle equipped with headlights also is equipped with any auxiliary lights or spotlight or any other light on the front thereof projecting a beam of an intensity greater than three hundred candle power, not more than a total of five of any such lights on the front of a vehicle shall be lighted at any one time when the vehicle is upon a highway.

(B) Any lighted light or illuminating device upon a motor vehicle, other than headlights, spotlights, signal lights, or auxiliary driving lights, that projects a beam of light of an intensity greater than three hundred candle power, shall be so directed that no part of the beam will strike the level of the roadway on which the vehicle stands at a distance of more than seventy-five feet from the vehicle.

(C)

(1) Flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles, except as a means for indicating a right or a left turn, or in the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, or overtaking or passing. This prohibition does not apply to emergency vehicles, road service vehicles servicing or towing a disabled vehicle, rural mail delivery vehicles, vehicles as provided in section 4513.182 of the Revised Code, highway maintenance vehicles, funeral hearses, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department or local authorities, which shall be equipped with and display, when used on a street or highway for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light.

NO other color than Amber.

(2) When used on a street or highway, farm machinery and vehicles escorting farm machinery may be equipped with and display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, and the prohibition contained in division (C)(1) of this section does not apply to such machinery or vehicles. Farm machinery also may display the lights described in section 4513.11 of the Revised Code.

(D) Except a person operating a public safety vehicle, as defined in division (E) of section 4511.01 of the Revised Code, or a school bus, no person shall operate, move, or park upon, or permit to stand within the right-of-way of any public street or highway any vehicle or equipment that is equipped with and displaying a flashing red or a flashing combination red and white light, or an oscillating or rotating red light, or a combination red and white oscillating or rotating light; and except a public law enforcement officer, or other person sworn to enforce the criminal and traffic laws of the state, operating a public safety vehicle when on duty, no person shall operate, move, or park upon, or permit to stand within the right-of-way of any street or highway any vehicle or equipment that is equipped with, or upon which is mounted, and displaying a flashing blue or a flashing combination blue and white light, or an oscillating or rotating blue light, or a combination blue and white oscillating or rotating light.

(E) This section does not prohibit the use of warning lights required by law or the simultaneous flashing of turn signals on disabled vehicles or on vehicles being operated in unfavorable atmospheric conditions in order to enhance their visibility. This section also does not prohibit the simultaneous flashing of turn signals or warning lights either on farm machinery or vehicles escorting farm machinery, when used on a street or highway.

(F) Whoever violates this section is guilty of a minor misdemeanor. 
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.17v1

"Vehicles operated under the jurisdiction of the public utilities commission are not subject to this section. "

but you are.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF;2116693 said:


> My belief is don't give them a reason to take a second look and you'll have no problems.
> A friends kid was blaring his stereo at a stop light next to a cop and I guess it was some gangster rap BS. The cop pulled him over for noise and smelled weed, that's when his fun began.


Couldn't agree more! Don't draw attention.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Plowing, Towing, oversize load, dumps on right away, equipment Amber, Yellow,

Law enforcement, firetrucks, ambulance, emt etc. Red, State police are mixing in a little blue.

City code, All plow city - private truck on right of way have to have yellow. Meaning if your back bumper is on sidewalk or approach, roadway you need a yellow. They will ticket you. You don't need yellow while traveling. The police will not bother you if you choose or forget to turn off.

Blue lighting, Volunteers. Just stating how it is here. I'm pretty sure you can't use green for anything.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

That's pretty much how it is here too. Volunteer firefighters are not allowed to have any lights. Green lighting is designated for incident command to show where the IC is. As of now that is the only use for green so all agencies across the state can find the IC on a large multi agency incident.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like purple, reminds me of death.


Just sayinG


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2116500 said:


> I did show who, what, and when.
> You are right, they are not hiring private contractors.
> Maybe that is where you are cornfused...
> 
> ...


So if I run the opposite pattern from ODOT I'll be good?

I run amber, white and green because id rather not get hit by someone since our eyes can pick up 40+ shades of green. I'll take my chances with getting a ticket for them as well.

Nothing excessive mini light bar and hideaways.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

FredG;2116723 said:


> Just stating how it is here. I'm pretty sure you can't use green for anything.


You can use any color you want to, as long as you aren't on public property.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2116698 said:


> yup, 'its illegal for a private citizen to plow a public road.
> 
> They don't want privateers ripping up the infrastructure then not reporting it or leaving hazard for the public. also your not insured for this activity.
> You can go loo it up.


I'm not sure why you would want to plow a public street, there would be no benefit to you, but I've always heard it said that its illegal, but no one can ever come up with the law that makes it illegal. I've looked, unsuccessfully. I'd be interested to see it if anyone knows what it is.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JimMarshall;2116982 said:


> You can use any color you want to, as long as you aren't on public property.


What do you do when your plowing the right of way with color you want on private. I sure hope it is not red, Impersonation is no joke. You should still abide by local laws private or not. No need to draw attention.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have red Whelen linz6 on my backrack.

Just sayin.......g

www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-LINZ6-Super-LED-Lighthead.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2117109 said:


> I have red Whelen linz6 on my backrack.
> 
> Just sayin.......g
> 
> www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-LINZ6-Super-LED-Lighthead.


Whatever is cool in Chikcago I have no idea, Back is the word. The purpose for like 4 ways with yellow etc. You won't see me running in Chicago with red. I'm to spooked.:laughing:


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

FredG;2117121 said:


> Whatever is cool in Chikcago I have no idea, Back is the word. The purpose for like 4 ways with yellow etc. You won't see me running in Chicago with red. I'm to spooked.:laughing:


He realized what no one admits. If your not being dumb you generally won't be bothered. Most of those laws were put in place cause some asshat thought it was funny to impersonate, not cause the cops want to screw with people who have a real use.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

FredG;2117105 said:


> No need to draw attention.


You got that right. I don't have any lights on at all when I'm plowing snow. No need to draw attention. LOL 
I have just the truck lights that I use. When driving, the blade doesn't have to be jacked up as high as it can go to drive the truck. I have a 02 Chevy 1500 with Timbren's on the front and the bars cranked to carry the Meyer 8.5ft steel blade. Air bags on the back to carry the balast and salt, stick it in 4wd low and I pushed right through 2.5ft of snow with the blade straight a good 100yds. I was very impressed with the truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ALC-GregH;2117651 said:


> You got that right. I don't have any lights on at all when I'm plowing snow. No need to draw attention. LOL
> I have just the truck lights that I use. When driving, the blade doesn't have to be jacked up as high as it can go to drive the truck. I have a 02 Chevy 1500 with Timbren's on the front and the bars cranked to carry the Meyer 8.5ft steel blade. Air bags on the back to carry the balast and salt, stick it in 4wd low and I pushed right through 2.5ft of snow with the blade straight a good 100yds. I was very impressed with the truck.


The city got a code here all yellow at least on right of way because of all the bozo's pushing snow in the road and city guys crying to there supervisors. :laughing: They don't take that kindly so they want to see you. You make a mess you could get a visit from a city official like I did years ago.:crying: Cost me couple hrs with skid. other than that you need no lighting. I use my lighting when needed in a safety situation. Lights draw attention. white out or similar I might be lit up for my own safety.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

FredG;2117834 said:


> The city got a code here all yellow at least on right of way because of all the bozo's pushing snow in the road and city guys crying to there supervisors. :laughing: They don't take that kindly so they want to see you. You make a mess you could get a visit from a city official like I did years ago.:crying: Cost me couple hrs with skid. other than that you need no lighting. I use my lighting when needed in a safety situation. Lights draw attention. white out or similar I might be lit up for my own safety.


You should always have a warning beacon running while on customer property.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

JimMarshall;2117836 said:


> You should always have a warning beacon running while on customer property.


 Why? They are in bed asleep and you're out there lighting up the outside of the house with strobes. I'd either tell you to NOT use them or find another driveway to plow. I plow and salt a actual road that is owned by 6 individual property owners. They all divide the cost equally. It's about a mile long and on a mountain side so the road winds around and is steep. Half way up the hill you can look down and see homes 100ft below. It sure does pay good and to blind them with strobes wouldn't be a good idea.

Don't get me wrong, I see the reason for them on the road where the potential for a accident is more probable without good lighting but to have them flashing off a half dozen or more houses to do a 4 car parking area at one house is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

ALC-GregH;2117857 said:


> Why? They are in bed asleep and you're out there lighting up the outside of the house with strobes. I'd either tell you to NOT use them or find another driveway to plow. I plow and salt a actual road that is owned by 6 individual property owners. They all divide the cost equally. It's about a mile long and on a mountain side so the road winds around and is steep. Half way up the hill you can look down and see homes 100ft below. It sure does pay good and to blind them with strobes wouldn't be a good idea.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I see the reason for them on the road where the potential for a accident is more probable without good lighting but to have them flashing off a half dozen or more houses to do a 4 car parking area at one house is kinda ridiculous.


Greg, if you would ever hit someone, or get hit by someone, and get sued, one of the first things that will come up is your vehicle's lighting.

I wouldn't run 500 lights on a disco ball flash pattern on a residential either, but a good 80% maybe more of my work is commercial. My driveway truck does run one single strobe on the roof.

I also would advise against running them on the road all the time, unless you're plowing the road.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I lost a module in my Liberty bar last night, I was forced to plow with a loader


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2117865 said:


> I lost a module in my Liberty bar last night, I was forced to plow with a loader


Driveways?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2117886 said:


> Driveways?


Sidewalks. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JimMarshall;2117836 said:


> You should always have a warning beacon running while on customer property.





ALC-GregH;2117857 said:


> Why? They are in bed asleep and you're out there lighting up the outside of the house with strobes. I'd either tell you to NOT use them or find another driveway to plow. I plow and salt a actual road that is owned by 6 individual property owners. They all divide the cost equally. It's about a mile long and on a mountain side so the road winds around and is steep. Half way up the hill you can look down and see homes 100ft below. It sure does pay good and to blind them with strobes wouldn't be a good idea.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I see the reason for them on the road where the potential for a accident is more probable without good lighting but to have them flashing off a half dozen or more houses to do a 4 car parking area at one house is kinda ridiculous.


Sign me up with the "unsafe" crowd. I don't use warning lights on my truck while doing drives, with the exception of during the daytime, or if I'm on a busy road. Using the tractor\blower, the warning lights never go off. But then I'm in a driveway less time with a tractor than a truck. 

As for lighting, my lights are all DOT approved. Except my backup light. Thumbs Up


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I should add a disclaimer to my posts that when I give an answer, I assume the discussion is about commercial lots, because I don't do residential. The company doesn't do much of it, and those properties aren't on my list. Middle of the night and no one around it would be very unlikely for me to use lights in a residential neighborhood.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2117913 said:


> Using the tractor\blower, the warning lights never go off. But then I'm in a driveway less time with a tractor than a truck.


You'd spend more time switching lights on and off than blowing snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2117886 said:


> Driveways?


Nope not quite area


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ALC-GregH;2117902 said:


> Sidewalks. LOL


Close enough to win a cigar

I was doing the footpath through the forest


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There isn't a requirment to use waring lights other than when actively plowing the public streets, if that is your job.
So a lawyer can go pound sand....


Now what aboot a back up alarm.
(OSHA?)

Ps the city plows were out this am,
And guess what?
They only use Amber strobes.
No blue, that is for MDot and the police
No red, that is for police and fire, or emergence response vehicles.
No white....
No green,
No purple 

Well, you get the idea .:laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JimMarshall;2117836 said:


> You should always have a warning beacon running while on customer property.


Some of the bigger parking area's with big lights that are closed I only have my parking lights on unless I'm by the entrance - exits or see some activity coming in. I need my light bar on when there open. O and you will never see me with red private, City, state, Etc. I abide by the law and try not to draw attention or distraction with service lights can't remember last time I been pulled by law enforcement in the three counties I work in. I'm fine.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2117978 said:


> There isn't a requirment to use waring lights other than when actively plowing the public streets, if that is your job.
> So a lawyer can go pound sand....
> 
> Now what aboot a back up alarm.
> ...


:laughing: I'm going to get me some lava lights.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

FredG;2118007 said:


> :laughing: I'm going to get me some lava lights.


just make sure they are amber in color...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG;2118007 said:


> :laughing: I'm going to get me some lava lights.


And a mood ring......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A couple local muni's have green/amber combos. IMO, and maybe it's the flash pattern or light setup, but I find them far more confusing than plain amber.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2118036 said:


> And a mood ring......


:laughing:


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2117978 said:


> There isn't a requirment to use waring lights other than when actively plowing the public streets, if that is your job.
> So a lawyer can go pound sand....
> 
> Now what aboot a back up alarm.
> ...


May be MNDOT and police only for blue, but I still see all the city trucks with a blue beacon on them. Yes in MN, East Grand Forks, Crookston, and Albert Lea.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

beanz27;2118317 said:


> May be MNDOT and police only for blue, but I still see all the city trucks with a blue beacon on them. Yes in MN, East Grand Forks, Crookston, and Albert Lea.


A lot of them were Useing blue befor the laws changed.
And the blue light was/is supose to be used on the curb side only

Now, it seams that thay use blue anywhere on any emergency vehicel.
I know, fronm some other plow operators, one that but see white and blue that the local cops with pull you over If they see you useing blue or red.

Well our city plows use Amber , sometimes the graders use blue and Amber,or just amber, MDot blue, Amber, ...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Way confusing to myself, a colorblind guy. I'm the lay low kind. I have my head lights and tail light on . All our pick ups have a single magnetic roof strobe, most dumps have strobe package. It's good for them to be seen. Just not me


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

beanz27;2118317 said:


> May be MNDOT and police only for blue, but I still see all the city trucks with a blue beacon on them. Yes in MN, East Grand Forks, Crookston, and Albert Lea.


I believe MN Statute specifically lists blue for snow removal on government vehicles, not just MNDOT


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2118036 said:


> And a mood ring......


Err....showin ur age there....

Then again, the sad fact that not only do I know what ur referring to, but owned one back then = is clearly showing mine....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Superior L & L;2118355 said:


> Way confusing to myself, a colorblind guy. I'm the lay low kind. I have my head lights and tail light on . All our pick ups have a single magnetic roof strobe, most dumps have strobe package. It's good for them to be seen. Just not me


I am sure some will say you have to have a strobe but I'm with you. I dont have a anything on my truck either. White truck and I just blend right into the snow bank, I hope. All of our other trucks have them though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NHCraigT;2118409 said:


> Err....showin ur age there....
> 
> Then again, the sad fact that not only do I know what ur referring to, but owned one back then = is clearly showing mine....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I see some ass clown here in GR running with a blue light......until he gets pulled over. Ain't going to fly aroond here.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mn 169.64........


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

SnoFarmer;2118639 said:


> Mn 169.64........


That's the one... :salute:

Blue light on the passengers side, state or political subdivision thereof... (any government plow or their contractor)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mn 169.64 Sub 6


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

cbservicesllc;2118640 said:


> That's the one... :salute:
> 
> Blue light on the passengers side, state or political subdivision thereof... (any government plow or their contractor)


Not too get picky but most I see as far as city Riggs are generally one "soup can" type strobe that's blue, whether on trucks or graders. Honestly seems like municipalities treat laws as suggestions. Maybe next year I'll get a small town, after all I have a 772 Deere sitting around, only use it on the real big storms as it takes too much to turn around. That was ex municipal btw, has a Amber beacon.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I think bad drivers that have a bad record should be required to run warning lights on their vehicles. Got one inch of snow followed by freezing rain after a couple of record low days and the whole world went crazy.Even had a guy dressed in black with an umbrella walking down rte 1(4 lane) at 3 am in the pouring freezing rain?,I almost backed over him while backing into the highway without any strobes,beacons,leds,candles,etc.I gotta get all lit up!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;2118774 said:


> I think bad drivers that have a bad record should be required to run warning lights on their vehicles. Got one inch of snow followed by freezing rain after a couple of record low days and the whole world went crazy.Even had a guy dressed in black with an umbrella walking down rte 1(4 lane) at 3 am in the pouring freezing rain?,I almost backed over him while backing into the highway without any strobes,beacons,leds,candles,etc.I gotta get all lit up!


Not so sure that's a great idea.

Had a light glaze of ice last night............I swear every idiot in GR was oot on the roads.................doing 15 MPH in the LEFT lane.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2118775 said:


> Not so sure that's a great idea.
> 
> Had a light glaze of ice last night............I swear every idiot in GR was oot on the roads.................doing 15 MPH in the LEFT lane.


Then at the last second try and move over to make right turn...:realmad:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2118775 said:


> Not so sure that's a great idea.
> 
> Had a light glaze of ice last night............I swear every idiot in GR was oot on the roads.................doing 15 MPH in the LEFT lane.


I had the classic happen,I'm on highway heading to shop at 45mph at 11pm ,everyone is passing by without a care in the world,a few minutes later I come upon spun out cars all over the highway! dopes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2118776 said:


> Then at the last second try and move over to make right turn...:realmad:


Forgot aboot that one.........in the right lane to exit the highway........some moron in a car covered in ice in the middle lane decides HE too wants to exit......less than a car length in front of me. I hit the brakes and horn and the DA hits his brakes.



leigh;2118777 said:


> I had the classic happen,I'm on highway heading to shop at 45mph at 11pm ,everyone is passing by without a care in the world,a few minutes later I come upon spun out cars all over the highway! dopes


I live in Michigan, idiots either go in the ditch in ones or there's an 86 car pileup. lol

95% of the vehicles were traveling at a normal speed, because it wasn't that slippery. The other 5% were in the left lanes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2118778 said:


> Forgot aboot that one.........in the right lane to exit the highway........some moron in a car covered in ice in the middle lane decides HE too wants to exit......less than a car length in front of me. I hit the brakes and horn and the DA hits his brakes.
> 
> I live in Michigan, idiots either go in the ditch in ones or there's an 86 car pileup. lol
> 
> 95% of the vehicles were traveling at a normal speed, because it wasn't that slippery. The other 5% were in the left lanes.


I always yell at them, "go back to Florida".


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys that live or work in bigger city's have all the fun........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2118791 said:


> You guys that live or work in bigger city's have all the fun........


Bite me.............


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF;2118791 said:


> You guys that live or work in bigger city's have all the fun........


Big city? Lapeer city population 8,800. Lapeer county 88,000.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

leigh;2118774 said:


> I think bad drivers that have a bad record should be required to run warning lights on their vehicles. Got one inch of snow followed by freezing rain after a couple of record low days and the whole world went crazy.Even had a guy dressed in black with an umbrella walking down rte 1(4 lane) at 3 am in the pouring freezing rain?,I almost backed over him while backing into the highway without any strobes,beacons,leds,candles,etc.I gotta get all lit up!


How aboot the cops issue them tickets?
Reckless driving,the willful disregard for people and or property.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2118796 said:


> Big city? Lapeer city population 8,800. Lapeer county 88,000.


It was a blanket comment, the King gets to play in GR and Leigh along the Ct coast.

Here's one for you, Lapeer County is 663sq miles, my uncle ranch in Med Bow Wyo is 535sq miles with 4people and aboot 700head of beef living on it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2118805 said:


> It was a blanket comment, the King gets to play in GR and Leigh along the Ct coast.
> 
> Here's one for you, Lapeer County is 663sq miles, my uncle ranch in Med Bow Wyo is 535sq miles with 4people and aboot 700head of beef living on it


Braggart......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2118807 said:


> Braggart......


I would say its worth the brag...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2118814 said:


> I would say its worth the brag...


I told you to stop encouraging him.............


----------

